# What age do puppies start teething?



## PaulTara&Kobe (Dec 16, 2011)

Our GSD Kobe has suddenly gone off food this week. Up until now he has be eating his food enthusiastically, but lately he hasn't been finishing his meals, although he does eat some of it. If I add yoghurt to his food he does tend to eat it all but if it is just dry then he hasn't been finishing it.
He is also chewing on anything and everything, I am hoping that he has started teething which explains the chewing and loss of appetite. The thing is that he is only 11 weeks old, is it possibly that he has started teething this early? He was the first of his litter to have his ears raise so he seems to be a fast developer.
Apart from the lack of appetite he is very energetic and playful and we have no other concerns with him.
As a first time GSD owner I'd really appreciate any advice.

Paul


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Your New Puppy all you want to know and more!


----------



## lisab (Dec 5, 2010)

Between 4-6 months.


----------

